# Negative Sets! Good or Bad??



## mmuscle (Jan 29, 2005)

Negative Sets.  Are they Good or Bad?

 Generally Negative sets are performed in the same manner as any other sets, except that for in negative sets the emphasis is placed on controlling the weight as it is (very slowly) lowered. The benefit of performing this type of exercise is said to be that it makes it very difficult to cheat and each exercise is forced to work the intended muscle or muscle group to exhaustion.

 I have tried negative sets myself off and on and seen some reasonable results. I also know a few other people that have also seen some benefits from them.

       What do you guys think about this type of exercise?  Good or Bad????

       [font=&quot]Cheers!! 

   mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net
   [/font]


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

Personally I think they are good if done every now and then. I especially like heavy negatives sometimes before going up on squats or bench. Makes the weight I'm actually going to lift feel "lighter".


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

I like to mix it in every now and then. Too much leads to overtraining for me!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 29, 2005)

I think theyre great. Do em. Just superslow.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 29, 2005)

Negative sets are fantastic if done in moderation...paticularly because you will use a lot heavier weight


----------



## LAM (Jan 29, 2005)

heavy eccentric training is optimum for hypertrophy


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 29, 2005)

negatives are the sh*t......most of the fiber damage occurs in the eccentric part of the lift, if done properly


----------



## mmuscle (Jan 31, 2005)

*Negative sets*

Cheers guys.

  So basically they're a good thing to do once in a while.  Good to know!



  mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 31, 2005)

I love to do negatives.  It's about the only way I feel like I got a complete BURN OUT of the muscle I'm trying to isolate.  I usually like to do a set of negatives for each muscle group, at the end of that muscle group's exercise.  For biceps for instance, I'll do 3-8 sets of my favorites styles of curls, hammer curls, etc, and then at the very end.. rest a few minutes then do negatives with 10-15lbs more than I can curl alone.  I'll usually grab a spotter, and have him raise the weight back up for me, while I SLOWLY let it down.

I love to do negatives on the bench press to.  Just make sure to have a spotter!!

Do em' once a week for each muscle group.  They ROCK!

-Matt


----------



## mmuscle (Feb 4, 2005)

*Negative sets*

Hi guys - and thanks for all the responses.

 One final thing I was just wandering.  Do you guys recommend Negatives for just the compound movements or for isolating?  

  Say with leg raises, abs, ect....

  mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> heavy eccentric training is optimum for hypertrophy





			
				Cold Iron said:
			
		

> most of the fiber damage occurs in the eccentric part of the lift, if done properly



Just went over this is my sports medecine class...  ...they are correct here!


----------



## mmuscle (Apr 6, 2005)

Cheers for the responses guys 

  mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Negative sets are fantastic if done in moderation...paticularly because you will use a lot heavier weight



I'd agree with moderation, not every week.


----------



## mmuscle (Apr 17, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I'd agree with moderation, not every week.


 Thanks Mudge

  mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------

